# OXVA Arbiter RTA



## ace_d_house_cat (30/12/20)

Hey guys, 

Had my heart set on a Aromamizer V2 RDTA until this morning when I saw the Arbiter 28mm RTA. 

Anyone got one? Anyone planning on getting one?


----------

